# I have a sad day tomorrow.



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think you remember my step son and his two sweet doggiesTasha and Sadie,,my grand puppies. Well after the fiasco of Sadie getting lost..I still think dumped,in the Montana wilderness,last year. She was lost in the Montana wilderness in Nov,durring a nasty snow storm and below zero temps...After much hard work and effort I found her, paid her boarding for 9 days and made arrangements to get her home. At the last minute Jason did go out of route to get her.
Since then he and I got into it about him cutting them back on food and not taking care of them.
His girlfriend told me he's hit them,so when he came home at Thanksgiving this year ,I took them in.

They're staying in my studio,heated A/C. We're always out here working on stuff so they run free in the building when we're out there. They get along w/ my fluffs but the size difference is scary. Mine are 8 years and older,Tasha and Sadie are 1.5 and 2,rembuncious pups yet..
A couple times they've rolled my little ones,luckily no one was hurt,so I don't take chances.
The fluffs are in the house Sadie and Tasha in the studio.

Well we decided to rehome them a couple months go since I just can't bear to keep them in the building like that. We're out there a lot and they play outside,plus we play w/ them in the studio.Al works out in his exercise room and I have my studio so they get a lot of attention,but I feel they need a one on one home where they can be in the house.

I feel terrible,I love them so much,they're my little buggie butts...Rottweiller rescue is helping find them a home,they only adopt to people in Ohio so they can keep an eye on them.
I wanted Sadie and Tasha to be adopted together. They didn't think they could do it. 

I got a call and a couple who lost their rottie and then their lab mix is wanting to take both. I talked to them today and they seem like such wonderful people...They'll be house dogs,and have 5 fenced in acres to play in... They keep them in a kennel at night but they're free to roam in the house and yard during the day... They each work a different shift,he's off in te winter months,he's in construction...so someone is always home...One of their dogs had food aggression issues and htey even hired a behavioural trainer to come in.

I feel sad that they will leave, but I owe it to them to let them have what all my fluffs have, furever parents just for them.

Am I a bad person? I feel if I keep them separate ,from our fluffs,they're missing out on what out fluffs have....watching tv w/ us in the living room and being a family. I want them to have that. If we didn't have our fluffs, I could do that for them.. I feel like if I keep them in the building,we're out there a lot...we have tv's out there and I go out and lay on the blankets and hang w/ them...play and watch tv...until Al gets off work...I will miss those swet faces ,they lay their heads on my lap while I work,begging for a ear scratch and a kissie....

I worry that I'm being selfish by not letting them go to a home where they have it all.

I haven't made a final decision yet and I'm not under any contract w/ Ohio Rottie Rescue.
I just need to know I'm doing the right thing...
I've never rehomed a pet before,any time Jason has gotten pets he hasn't taken care of ,I took them in and they became ours...

Thanks for listening...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds like a dream situation for them, Michelle. I know it will be hard if you let them go, but you'll ultimately do what's best for them, whatever you decide.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry you are having to go through all this. Sounds like a sad situation altogether. I am thinking from all you have written that you are doing what is ultimately best for everyone with the re-homing. Pretty sure I would do the same. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You are not a bad person - this shows how much compassion you really have! You're thinking of what is best for the dogs - and it takes a special person to do that. Boy I sure hope it works out!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Michelle, my heart goes out to you this morning. Your SS has put you in another very awkward place, and you are showing once again the old truism that "love covers a multitude of sins." I am so sorry doesn't quite reach the depths of what you are facing.

I know you love these two---that is more than clear--and that you are doing what is best for them! I think it is the right thing to adopt them out. It is amazing, truly amazing, that you have found a couple who wants them both. The little doggie angel has appeared again!

I have no advice except to say "follow your heart." I believe it is in the right place and that you will find peace. I hope you can visit them to see them in their own little world. I think they will even thank you for setting them free to be loved just for themselves.
Blessings and love, sandi


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Michelle, my heart goes out to you this morning. Your SS has put you in another very awkward place, and you are showing once again the old truism that "love covers a multitude of sins." I am so sorry doesn't quite reach the depths of what you are facing.
> 
> I know you love these two---that is more than clear--and that you are doing what is best for them! I think it is the right thing to adopt them out. It is amazing, truly amazing, that you have found a couple who wants them both. The little doggie angel has appeared again!
> 
> ...


Michelle, I could not have expressed it any better than Sandi has done for you.
All I can add is that my heart it with you. Bless you for being the wonderful caring and loving woman that you are. 

Love and hugs ...

Marie


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> You are not a bad person - this shows how much compassion you really have! You're thinking of what is best for the dogs - and it takes a special person to do that. Boy I sure hope it works out!!


Michelle I agree with Stacy and the others who have posted... it does take a special person to do what is best for these dogs that you have so wonderfully cared for. HUGS to you and like Sandi has said "the little doggie angel has appeared again" :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They're coming to meet Sadie and Tasha today.This way I meet them in person too. They sould like us,they call their dogs the kids...
I think if they like them,they will come and get them next week. That will give me an extra week to make my good byes...
I just want them to have a lot of love and not have to share time w/ other dogs. it's hard to divide time between 7 dogs and a cat and give them all the love they deserve.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle - by letting them go to what sounds like a wonderful home, you are demonstrating your unselfish love for them and you are indeed a wonderful person! It sounds like a doggy dream come true for Sadie and Tasha! I hope everything goes well and am keeping all of you in my prayers today.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Michelle, my heart goes out to you as I know this is such a tough situation that your SS has put you in - I know how much you love those two dogs and how wonderfully you've cared for them. I agree with others in that it truly does take a special person to do what's best for these dogs, like you're doing. I know you love them so much and it's so hard to let go of them...I do think this potential home sounds like a really good match for them. The couple sounds wonderful and sweet and loving. Is it possible for you to do a home check...I think it would bring you comfort if you could see their new home for yourself. Are they near by? Maybe you could ask them if they'd be open to meeting up with you and Al frequently so you could see Tasha and Sadie. I do agree that it sounds like the "doggie angel" brought these people to you, even though the rescue thought they couldn't adopt out both of them together - sounds like a really great family for both of them. 

You'll be in my thoughts, Michelle. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I know this is one of the toughest decisions you'll have to make but rather than being a selfish one, it's quite the opposite...a selfless one.:wub: I remember what you went thru with Sadie being lost and how you did everything on earth to save that lost girl and after she was found make sure she would be okay. You love those two down to the depths of your soul but for that very reason, I think that re-homing them to a loving couple who want them (to fill a place in their hearts) is giving both Sadie and Tasha a gift. They deserve to be the only spotlight in someone's life after what they've been thru especially if your stepson ever hit them. They will be safe and happy and adored. I know you have the biggest heart in the world but it's hard to spread yourself so thin and having fear of injuring the rest of the kids is a very important factor. You would never forgive yourself if one of them got hurt by the bigger dogs who just play rougher. I know you'll ask the couple (if you approve them) to keep in touch, and send you pix. Sometimes you have to let go in order to really show your love. I'm totally with you and Al.:smootch:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You certainly are NOT a bad person. You are a very good and UNselfish person. You are giving them what you know they need, even though it hurts you. Good for you!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone,I was feeling pretty low about this.I cried this morning thinking about them leaving...I don't know how Deb does it...
I feel like I should be able to do more for them.. I do feel the doggie angels sent them.I feel bad their last rottie passed away,but feel blessed that such wonderful people are going to take both. I wanted them to stay together to make it easier on them...
Kinda the way I wanted Rylee and Bitsy to be adopted together...but I fell in love w/ them and adopted them both myself...

They've had such a crappy life w/ the step son,I just want them to be happy,they deserve it. They're happy here but I want them to have the best life...
I don't want to fail them again,like I did when I let him take them the last time after I warned him. I know it gets lonely on the semi but he has to realize dogs have rights and feelings too..
I just hope he doesn't get any more pets...



The couple had to reschdule the visit,they live about 3 hours away and I couldn't meet w/ them until 6pm due to an art show I was in.It would have made it too late for them to get home and go to work,so they're goign to come on the 4th of July,so they can come earlier and spend time w/ them.
I'm a little relieved,I get more time w/ them. They felt bad to reschedule,but I think they're going to take them. I hope they send piccies and let me know how they're doing. My brother lives nearby so we hopefully can see them when we go to visit him....
I sent piccies of Rylee and Bitsy to their former owners too.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awwww Michelle, you are such a sweet caring person...who loves animals and will go to great lengths to make sure they are safe and taken care of. I think you know what is right in your heart...follow it. They are so lucky to have you to help them. Your SS really put this heavy burden on you. I'm sorry this will be difficult but think how happy they will be in the end. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - they sound terrific. When I saw it was rescheduled I thought uh oh but then I saw the reason why, and it was really your schedule that made it hard, so I was so relieved. Wouldn't that be a wonderful July 4 celebration to know that they're going to have a great new start? I just have a feeling like this will be wonderful and healing for everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think them coming on the 4th will be better,they won't feel rushed and can take as much time as needed to get to know htem and see Tasha running. It will ease their concerns on her hips.
They might take them then,I don't know.I'll prepare myself for that.
She sounded worried I'd be upset they rescheduled but I told them I understand.I only got one day's notice that they were going to come and I had the show planned for a couple months and paid non refundable booth fees...

I know in my heart they will be happier being the center of their world.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bon Courage dear Michelle! :wub::wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Michele. You have such a big heart. I commend you. Like I always tell Deb, I'll tell you, too. You'll always be Sadie and Tasha's #1 Mom.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that Sadie and Tasha are so lucky to have had you to take care of them, michelle :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I know it is sad for you but I do believe you are doing what is best for them out of love.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Pray God will guide you. I think it would be good and they will be together.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well the people who wanted Sadie and Tasha cancelled again... They claim they called their insurance company and said if the dogs bit anyone,they wouldn't cover liability due to Rots being on the vicious dog list for Ohio.
Ohio repealed that ruling just rescently ,they can only judge by a dog's past behaviour,not breed specific.

I was going to offer to let them take them fo r a while and bring them back but as I thought about it,I figured if they didn't want them "wholeheartedly 100%" then it's not good enough for me.
I didn't bother to say I thought it was a lame excuse.
Thy had expressed concerns about Tasha's hips,thy're not good but she gets around really well and is only on glucosamin for pain,not even a pain killer like Rimadyl,nothing except glucosamin. That reason,I could respect,but the vicious breed list,since it's no longer true...bothered me.

I'm checking into it further,since I did talk to our agent when Jason's dogs first came adn he told me it was unconstitutional to make it breed specific since there are so many examples of well behaved Rots,Pit Bulls and so on. They go by the individual dog's past behaviours...

They're not the ones,so they will stay w/ us until we find someone or if we move to Florida,we'll reserve an area of the house since it won't have carpet,but tile flooring and we'll figure it out...
Part of the reason we don't keep them in the house is it's for sale,all carpet except the kitchen and we don't want the carpet imbedded w/ hair that could cause allergy issues in potential buyers. Our little fluffs ar in the kitchen ,which is tiled...

A part of me is relieved as I would miss them,but the other part of me wants them to have a home where they're princesses of the castle...

For now they're staying and I will do all I can to make them feel loved and part of the family.
I have my lap top out in the building and we're watching closing arguments (well I am) they're munching on bones...and giving me the face once in a while...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, Michelle - I guess they made the decision for you. You weren't 100% sold on it anyway. Too bad for the pups, but in the end it's all good.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I'm really sorry this didn't work out but what's meant to be, will be. If you have any gut feeling that they aren't in it 100% (or more then better that they're not the one. :huh: Hoping that just the right family will come to you. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought ,in the beginning they might be perfect and a part of me thinks they are but I don't think it's th eright time and one seems more interested than the other...I'm sure they would be good to them,they call their dogs "their babies" but I think it might have been too soon for htem to look at another dog...though for me,it's not an issue of too soon,I would want to fill that empty spot,but with the right dog.

She made the comment today about her husband helping her...I found that a bit odd and not a good sign.
It might be they've had dogs a long time..the one that just passed had agression issues and I think they were woried about that and all that entails,which is a lot of work I'm sure.

I've heard mor ethan one dog owner say,once their pets pass they might not get another,so they could retire,travel do other things...
A pet is an awsome responsibility and dogs are a bit more work than cats...

I think they're caring folks and no ttaking them doesn't make them bad in my eyes.

Like I said,it's got to be 100%,not even 99.9%,I can't accept anything less,they're living beings that I've chosen to take responsibility for and I owe them the best chance I can find.


----------

